

The First Photograph - xbryanx
http://www.hrc.utexas.edu/exhibitions/permanent/wfp/

======
four12
Does anybody know if Niépce's home still exists? It would be eversocool to
have the same photo taken with a modern DSLR.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/View_from_the_Window_at_Le_Gra...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/View_from_the_Window_at_Le_Gras)

~~~
four12
Nevermind.

<http://www.niepce.com/pagus/pagus-house.html>

------
raldi
Where is it now?

~~~
cag_ii
That link is to the description of one of the permanent exhibitions at the
Harry Ransom Center, Univ. of TX. Austin

